# Hauling cattle



## Thazol (Feb 9, 2016)

Currently I use a 16' bumper pull with my 2013 5.3L v8 Chevy Silverado. Hauling 4 head at a time it works reasonably well, if I take it easy. But a neighbor down the road has his 20' gooseneck for sale. Really thinking about buying it just not sure if my truck could handle it. Thoughts? Even if my truck can't handle it, may buy it just so I can make one trip rather than two with a borrowed truck, and besides, gooseneck a pull so much smoother.Just wondering what opinions are on if my truck can handle it or not.


----------



## 92utownxj (Sep 13, 2013)

I've never used a gooseneck, but I do have a GMC Sierra 1500 4x4 with 5.3L. I would not even consider using it to pull a gooseneck. It's just not enough truck. The suspension is too soft, and the engine would really work. I think my truck is rated to pull around 7,000. I'd say you can get fairly close to that with your current set up. Just my observations with a similar truck.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree with 92utownxj. The 5.3 is an excellent engine but in a 1/2 ton truck your trans and suspension were not designed for heavy towing. Will it tow it? yes and would most likely be fine for short trips but on steep grades and long pulls you will end up on the side of the road with a burnt up trans. You may want to consider upgrading to a 2500 with the 6.0 which are also proven engines and alot more suitable for what you are wanting to do.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

You failed to mention how much hauling you do. If you are hauling a lot I do recommend a heavier duty truck. For occasional use you will be fine and its does not matter if it hooks to the bumper or the bed when your considering the weight your pulling. you can overload a 8ft trailer. I Have a GN hitch in my 1500 dodge. You just have to know its limitations , I would not hesitate to use the GN to haul just stay within recommended towing capacity


----------



## Thazol (Feb 9, 2016)

Hauling only 2-3 times per year. Mainly my truck is paid for already and don't want to upgrade if I can get away with it for now (next truck definitely bigger but later). Roads aren't that hilly around here in northeast Texas and longest haul would be 50 miles to the sale barn. Sorry I didn't quite understand, do you think I could handle the larger trailer for a couple of years without destroying my current truck?


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

How many head do you plan on putting in the GN? Your truck is good for 9K on the pin if it has the heavy cooling package. Run your VIN through a decoder and find out. I'm guessing that trailer weighs about 3.5 to 4K empty, It should be on the title. Nobody knows if you will "destroy" the truck with the lack of information provided. Dump some cash into the truck and make it pull (rear end, suspension, trans cooler, shift kit, etc..).


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

you will be fine, as with anything moderation is the key. it makes less since to buy a truck just for hauling twice a yr. I haul quite a bit more than you do and my truck does the job perfectly. I use my GN to haul hay and my tractor. 20 yrs ago every farmer had a GN hitch in a 1/2 ton and used them to their max. todays 1/2 tons have the towing capacity of 3/4 tons from the 80s


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

It's quite a bit of money to install a GN hitch, I've seen quotes north of $1k. Heck with that...

Skip putting a GN on your current 1/2 ton and that money will go a good ways towards a bigger truck which would yank your bumper pull a lot better and you could fill up that bumper pull with cattle. I also have a 16' foot bumper pull stock trailer and it's been loaded to the gills with cattle until you can't hardly shut the door. I think about a dozen fills it good, been awhile though I'm building the herd back up. This is in twisty mountainous country and 100+ miles to the sale yard. 50 mile straight flat pull would be nice.

An old Ram 2500 CTD yanks it good, honestly it pulls so well I don't even miss a GN trailer, cost is a lot less too but you already have a trailer. 65mph down the interstate is not an issue with the bumper pull set up properly with a drop hitch and brakes set right. I do have a GN flatbed to haul hay and tractors and it tows very nice too and can turn much sharper getting in tight areas, given the choice I'd take a gooseneck every time over a bumper pull, but not enough to sell a cheaper bumper pull I already own to pay for a more expensive gooseneck only to use it 3-4 times a year. 

I use mine a lot more though it serves double duty as a garbage trailer, only thing around the bears can't break into :gaptooth:


----------



## Thazol (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the help, sounds like I should hang on to my current setup for now. Maybe after this truck poops out I'll upgrade and maybe a better trailer will be for sale by then.


----------

